# Deer Hunting Club in NW Whitfield Co. need 2-3 members 450acres $585ea. 10 members



## Fishn or Racin (Apr 17, 2021)

Deer Hunting Prime Property with cut-over, pine thickets, hardwood creek bottoms ,and about 4-5 acres of food plots. Members are expected to help on work days. No Camping or Campers.
This is this clubs' 7th year on this property.
Near GA HWY-2 and Cohutta Beaverdale Rd. in Northwest Whitfield County.
We have *2 or 3 slots* *open for a total of 10 members on 450 acres - $585.00 each **due on April 23, 2021*

for more info comment here or send me private message


----------



## CharrDad (Apr 17, 2021)

Sent ya a PM...


----------



## Roller762 (Apr 18, 2021)

Definitely interested. When can I see property? I’m an old gray bearded QDM hunter from North Georgia. 706eight89226one.


----------



## ray97303 (Apr 18, 2021)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Roller762 (Apr 18, 2021)

Dumb question, how do you PM? I’m old is my excuse.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2021)

Roller762 said:


> Dumb question, how do you PM? I’m old is my excuse.


Private message. If you don’t know how I’ll show you.


----------



## Mgriff (Apr 18, 2021)

Fishn or Racin said:


> Deer Hunting Prime Property with cut-over, pine thickets, hardwood creek bottoms ,and about 4-5 acres of food plots. Members are expected to help on work days. No Camping or Campers.
> This is this clubs' 7th year on this property.
> Near GA HWY-2 and Cohutta Beaverdale Rd. in Northwest Whitfield County.
> We have *2 or 3 slots* *open for a total of 10 members on 450 acres - $585.00 each **due on April 23, 2021*
> ...


----------



## mm708 (Apr 19, 2021)

message me if you still need members or text me at 423-994-5013


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Fishn or Racin (Apr 20, 2021)

I have 2 people looking at the property this week, so we will pause the member search until they see the property and make a decision. Thanks for your patience. This is not my regular job. lol


----------



## Fishn or Racin (Apr 26, 2021)

We are now full. Thanks for your interest. Check back with me next year in late March and early April.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 26, 2021)

Fishn or Racin said:


> We are now full. Thanks for your interest. Check back with me next year in late March and early April.


I’ll lock the thread till then. Send a pm when u need it opened again. congrats.


----------

